# How to stop PPI's and what to take



## jazzmynn123 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,I have been on omeprazole for several years and it is depleting my vitamin b and d. If I miss it for a couple days I get bad reflux. I also have a hiatal hernia and ibs.I have tried over the counter stuff in the past and it doesn't last very long during the day.Can you please tell me how I can go off the omeprazole and what else might work?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There can be bad symptom bounce back when going off PPIs.You may need to use over the counter antacids or even an acid reducer like Zantac to help reduce that a bit. A couple of herbal things that can help (and I am taking them to see if I can get off PPI's) is deglycyrrhizinated licorice (has a compound that can cause side effects removed) and slippery elm.http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/881.html has some info on DGL


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have used a flavonoid supplement that has stopped my indigestion, chronic day long burning, and midnight reflux since 1998. It has anti-inflammatory values that over time also stopped my D. Whether it would help you get off of PPIs I cannot say; but I had bad indigestion for about 25 years and in the last years never went anywhere without Maalox tablets. I cannot think of a single reason why it wouldn't at least be worth trying.Mark


----------



## PurpleCloud (Aug 2, 2011)

jazzmynn123 said:


> Hi,I have been on omeprazole for several years and it is depleting my vitamin b and d. If I miss it for a couple days I get bad reflux. I also have a hiatal hernia and ibs.I have tried over the counter stuff in the past and it doesn't last very long during the day.Can you please tell me how I can go off the omeprazole and what else might work?


Hi! I have also heard about taking slippery elm. Also Aloe vera before meals, and I have been trying cider vinegar in water an hour before eating in the evening. I also make sure to eat very small meals- 6 of them 2 hours apart (rougly). This really seems to help me. Best of luck in your search...


----------

